# Great Trip!! 8-6-12 Freeport, Limit of Groupers, Limit of Amberjacks, Limit of Kings



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

We had a great trip Monday 8-6-12. Kit Caston and I went with the Strack brothers on their boat "Phat Cat" out of Oyster Creek. Kent went down early and caught us a bunch of live bait. We had very calm conditions most of the day except for a two hour period when we were catching some north/northwest wind off a nearby thunderstorm. 

We checked some shrimp boats on the way out. Saw some ling but couldn't get one to take anything. One of the boats was still pushing over alot of chum and there were some Huge sharks back there eating it up. Probably some 300-400 pounders in there. We were thinking the Ling were full with all that free food they were pushing over. You never know, those Ling can be finiky. 

We ran deep and fished some productive bottom where we caught our boat limit of Groupers. It felt good to fill the box with brown fish. We had 1 Gag and 15 Scamps to complete our 16 fish Grouper limit. 

We ran to another spot to pick up our 4 Amberjacks. We picked up our only Beeliner there also. On the way in, we stopped at a King spot and boxed our 8 Kingfish before running in. 

It was a great day on the water with great people. Thank you to Kent and Keith for the invitation. 

Total Catch:
16 Groupers (1 Gag, 15 Scamps)
4 Amberjacks
3 Almaco Jacks
1 Vermillion Snapper
8 Kingfish


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

*a few more pics*

few more


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Hail yea brotha! Way to put the smack down on some groups! I see Lot of grouped samiches right there my friend! If you need to get rid of ANY, feel free to send some my way! Way to go!

S4L


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Now that is a nice haul of good eats!! FISH ON!!! Great pictures!!


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

SLAYED EM!!!!!! What a day!


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Very nice*

Great job guy's, That's a nice meat haul fo sur.


----------



## snapper slapper lures (Jul 6, 2004)

Great box of fish!!!!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Good meat haul, nice groceries


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

Awesome job Mike! Lots of sammie's there for sure!


----------



## LaserLine (May 1, 2011)

That is impressive. Very well done. Thanks for posting.


----------



## crawfishking (Apr 23, 2007)

That's insane!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks like a great fishing trip.. Nice mess of Fish, Congrats!


----------



## crawfishking (Apr 23, 2007)

What kind of eel is that?


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

That there is a meat haul!!!! Those are some of the best eating fish on the planet and you got a box full!!! Congrats!!:cheers:


----------



## RonnieS (Jan 1, 2010)

That is one of the finest boxes of fish I have seen lately. Way to go !


----------



## Texlee (Mar 31, 2012)

Thats a ton of fish guys. Great goin!!


----------



## TarponDude (Jun 27, 2012)

That's a really awesome haul of grouper


----------



## Bottom-Feeder (Jun 29, 2010)

Look at all those fish! Looks like a feast for celebration!


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

Very well done! Great job on all those groupers...

:cheers:


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Awesome box of fish!


----------



## angler_joe (Feb 17, 2008)

Congrats Fellas!!! Helluva Haul! :cheers:


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

That is one heck of a meat haul, Congrats


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Boy!! you just don't see any boats coming back to the dock with a full box of grouper.
What a strong strong performance.
Wonderful job guys!


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

crawfishking said:


> What kind of eel is that?


I'm not sure, but I'm glad he did not end up in the boat.

I have been eating fish for a week straight. I wanted to share this pic of my grilled Kingfish Kabobs. Properly marinated and prepared with Marie's recipe, these taste awesome and just as good as any other fish. No strong taste at all. My daughter said "This Kingfish is my favorite kind of fish" I wasn't expecting that. She tore it up.

I have to say my favorite is still maybe a Scamp Sammich, or right up there is a good piece of Blackened Red Snapper.


----------



## WestEnd1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Those look prety tastey, getting hungry now


----------



## JimN (May 26, 2004)

I love kingfish, but never tried kabobs. Those look great!


----------



## mcgolfer (May 21, 2004)

glad to see a good report from my old ride. i sure miss that boat and the great trips that it provided me..... rick


----------



## Kellerangler (Aug 10, 2013)

Awesome fish!


----------



## reeladdiction (Aug 23, 2011)

What a fun way to make groceries


----------



## JB Offshore (Jul 6, 2011)

Very nice Mike. Tons of good fish.

Jeff
Jboffshoretackle.com
[email protected]
(832)541-2919
All your offshore fishing leaders and tackle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

We used to rent the cabin across the canal, hadn't heard of the 'Phat-Cat in awhile, I was about to ask about McGolfer .....whats up McG


----------



## Dfennen29 (Feb 3, 2013)

That looks really good!


----------

